# Zwei Absätze nebeneinander positionieren



## chaosente (5. Juni 2007)

Also ich hab zwei absätze:

```
<p class="links">asdf</p><p class="rechts">asdfg</p>
```

Nur leider kriege ich es nciht hin, das der eine an der linken Seite sitzt und der andere an der rechten, ohne das sie in der zeile verrutschen!
Weis jemand wie ich das hinkriege?


----------



## Maik (5. Juni 2007)

Hi,

schau dir hierfür mal die float-Eigenschaft an - der linke "Absatz" erhält demnach den Wert *left* und der rechte den Wert *right*.


----------



## chaosente (5. Juni 2007)

Und wenn ich jetzt aber den einen Absatz im anderen mit drin hab

```
<p>bla<p class="rechts">rechts</p></p>
```
dann krieg ich es nciht hin, dass er mit den teil rechts eine zeile tiefer anzeigt, obwohl das doch auch mit float gehen müsste oder?


----------



## Maik (5. Juni 2007)

Das p-Element darf kein weiteres p- oder anderes Block-Element, sondern nur Inline-Elemente enthalten - siehe hierzu auch die Element-Referenz http://de.selfhtml.org/html/referenz/elemente.htm#p. Von daher ist deine Heransgehensweise schon mal verkehrt.


----------



## Samy-Deluxe (5. Juni 2007)

absatz im absatz geht ja nicht, aber versuch es doch einfach mit <div>linker inhalt<div class="rechts">rechter inhalt</div></div>

doch dies geht auch alles per flout, ohne innen den Tag rein zu quatschen


----------



## Maik (6. Juni 2007)

Entweder erzeugst du mit Hilfe zweier DIVs die linke und rechte Spalte, um darin die Absätze aufzunehmen:


```
<div class="links">
        <p>asdf</p>
</div>
<div class="rechts">
        <p>bla</p>
        <p>asdfg</p>
</div>
```
oder du setzt es folgendermaßen um:


```
<p class="links">asdf</p>
<p class="rechts">bla<br>asdfg</p>
```


----------

